# David & Victoria Beckham - poses with the staff of Le Bocche restaurant x5



## icks-Tina (4 Aug. 2006)

bitteschön......


----------



## AMUN (5 Aug. 2006)

Danke für die Bilder aber Victoria sagt mir einfach mehr zu.... als DAvid


----------



## Muli (11 Aug. 2006)

Mir ist Victoria auch lieber ... aber irgendwie sind beides Püppchen ... 
Dennoch Danke für die Mühe Heino!


----------

